# Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

,

Zur Zeit ist ja gerade die Teichreinigung ein großes Thema hier im Forum.
Da gibt es Tiere, die das für einen erledigen.
Der Bachflohkrebs ernährt sich von abgestorbenen Pflanzen, also auch von in den Teich eingetragenem Laub der Bäume. Bei entsprechend hohem Aufkommen, ist er in der Lage, einen Teich gründlich zu putzen, sofern er nicht gefressen wird. Für __ Störe ist er eine exelente Nahrungsquelle.
Da ich mich schon seit Jahren mit diesen possierlichen Tierchen befasse eröffne ich diesen Thread um unsere Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

 

Zunächst würde mich einmal die Verbreitung entsprechender Tiere interressieren.
Im Umkreis von 20km von mir (nähe Hannover) kenne ich nur ein Gewässer (Waldbach) in dem ein Massenvorkommen existiert. Dort kann man sie mit der holen Hand massenhaft herausholen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Vera44 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Nicolai!

Das ist ein interessantes Thema. Ich habe keine Ahnung davon. Aber im Aquarium hat man ja auch Fische die für die "Sauberkeit" zuständig sind. Schade dass sich sonst noch niemand zu Wort gemeldet hat.


----------



## Susanne (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Guten Abend,

also ich hatte ganz am Anfang auch diese tollen Tiere im Teich bzw. im Bachlauf und zwar direkt an der Quelle. Ich werd sie wohl eingeschleppt haben  ... leider sind sie nicht durch den Winter gekommen, da ich den Bachlauf ja über den Winter abschalten musste. Sollen aber auch ein Indiz für gutes Wasser sein ...

Gibts jemand, der diese Tiere über länger Zeit im Teich hat - ohne sie aus der Natur zu entnehmen, was ja sicher nicht erlaubt ist ...

Grüßle
Susanne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi,

__ Flohkrebse sind wie schon geschrieben vertilger von Falllaub und sonstigen Pflanzenresten, aber ein kleines Problem gibt es wenn man sich Gammarus pulex als Putzkolonne in den Teich holen will. 
Diese Krebschen sind auf unbelastetes kühles, sauerstoffreiches, (fließendes) Wasser angewiesen. Bachflohkrebse leben nicht umsonst hauptsächlich in der Forellen-, Äschen- und Barbenregion. In den meißten Gartenteichen halten sie nicht lange durch. (zu hohe Temperaturen - folglich Sauerstoffmangel-  im Sommer). Deswegen werden sich im Teich auch nicht die Massen entwickeln können die man zum Teichputz brauchen würde

@Nikolai: Bachflohkrebse kommen in allen sauberen und kühlen Fließgewässern Europas vor (folglicherweise hauptsächlich in Bergregionen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*



@ Susanne

Bachflohkrebse sind selbst nicht selten und deshalb auch nicht besonders geschützt. Geeignete Biotope sind schon eher selten und oft geschützt. Wenn alle paar Jahre der große Bagger kommt und reinigt, dann frage ich auch nicht lange, ob ich da ein paar Bachflohkrebse keschern darf.

Zum Lebensraum

In meinem Umkreis, westlich von Hannover, dem wohl flachensten Teil Deutschlands, habe ich in den verschiedensten Gewässern Bachflohkrebse vorgefunden. Zu meiner Überraschung auch in einem Moorentwässerungsgraben mit starker Strömung, als auch im Mittellandkanal zwischen den Steinen, die ständig durch leichten Wellengang umspült werden. Erstaunliche finde ich das Massenhafte Vorkommen in einem langsam dahinfließenden Waldbach mit 5-15 cm Wassertiefe. Auf einer Länge von mehreren Kilometer ist er streckenweise komplett mit __ Brunnenkresse zugewachsen. Größtenteils bedeckt eine dicke Modderschicht den Bodengrund. Streift man die untergetauchte Brunnenkresse mit dem Kescher ab, bekommt man bis zu einem Schnapsglas voll Bachflohkrebse gefangen.
Meine Erkenntnis daraus: Der Bachflohkrebs benötigt bewegtes, sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Die Wasserqualität spielt nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.

@ Frank

Die Lehrbuchkenntnisse habe ich auch. Eigene Beobachtungen sind damit aber nicht zu erstzen.
Deshalb dieser Thread, um *Erfahrungen* auszutauschen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Nikolai,

sauberes Wasser heißt was anderes als reinlich in Sinne von Schlamm, Mulm Laub, ect (auch stark verschlammte Gewässer können die Gewässergüteklasse 1 haben)

Damit sind eher "chemische" Belastungen gemeint wie Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphate, ect aus dem Abwasser

Besonders geschützt sind Bachflohkrebse nicht, da hast Du recht. Aber trotzdem ist etwas sehr wichtiges zu beachten wenn man sich selbst welche zu besorgen will. Sie fallen als Fischnährtiere nämlich unter das Fischerreirecht. Der "Fänger" benötigt zum sammeln zwingend den Jahres-Fischerreischein und die Erlaubnis im Gewässer fischen zu dürfen (Mitgliedschaft im betreffenden Angelverein oder den Besitz einer Tagskarte). Ohne kann man, wenn man erwischt werden sollte, wegen Fischwilderei angezeigt werden

Hier bei mir in der Gegend sind sie in jedem Bach mit Kiesgrund zu finden (in den Kieszonen der Lahn natürlich auch), Massenhaft immer da wo sich das Erlenlaub sammelt

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Frank,

das sollte ja auch keine Einladung sein, daß sich jeder nach Belieben bedient. Aber wenn man als Naturliebhaber und Hobbylymnologe sich das Treiben im Wasser mal näher anschaut, sollte nicht gleich jemand mit erhobenen Zeigefinger hinter einem stehen. Denn nur wer sich auskennt, ist auch in der Lage sich für den Schutz entsprechender Biotope einzusetzen. Die Gesetzeslage mag ja so sein. Aber wer gibt den Leuten das Recht, die Natur für sich allein zu beanspruchen?

Sauerstoffreiches Wasser hat sicher eine hohe Güte. Mit Qualität meinte ich eher von sauer und weich wie Moorwasser bis neutral (leicht basisch) und hart wie das Kanalwasser.
Bei Pannen in meinen Hälterungsversuchen konnte ich aber durchaus feststellen, daß fauliges Wasser nicht gleich den Exitus bedeutete, wenn die Krebse an der Oberfläche genügend Halt fanden um Sauerstoff zu tanken.  

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi

Es gibt eine Gammarus-Art, die in Seen lebt:Gammarus lacustris. Die dürfte besser geeignet sein. Ansonsten findet man __ Flohkrebse u.a. in den roten Wurzelbüscheln von Schwarzerlen, die unmittelbar am Rand auch langsam fließender Bäche und Flüsse stehen. Der Sauerstoffgehalt im Teich kann auch im Sommer hoch sein - bis zur Übersättigung - wenn Algen heftig Fotosynthese betreiben. Die größte Gefahr für die Flohkrebse droht vom Überbesatz mit Fischen.

MfG.
Wolfgang

MfG.


----------



## canis (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo zusammen

Der letzte Beitrag (von Wolfgang) ist sehr wichtig: es gibt diverse Arten von Flohkrebsen und nicht nur _die_ Bachflohkrebse. Für Laien sehen die aber alle mehr oder weniger gleich aus. 

Der Bachflohkrebs (_Gammarus pulex_) ist in der Tat meistens in eher kühleren Fliessgewässern beheimatet. Bei uns findet man ihn noch in praktisch allen Bächen und Flüssen. Ich kenne aber auch mehrere Weiher, die im Sommer sehr warm werden und kaum mehr Sauerstoff haben (sogar die Karpfen bekommen dort merklich Mühe), wo ebenfalls __ Flohkrebse vorkommen. Ich habe deren Art ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht bestimmt, aber ich vermute, dass es sich nicht um _G. pulex_ handelt. 

Mit Gammarus im Teich habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Erfahrung. Allerdings mit Gammarus im Aquarium: Dort hält sich bei mir seit drei Jahren selbsständig eine Population. Allerdings sind auch keine Fische drin. Bei der Art handelt es sich eindeutig um _G. pulex_, das Aquarium steht aber im (nicht isolierten) Keller und wird also nicht zu warm. Einmal musste ich für ein paar Tage ein paar wenige Fische dort hältern - es hätte die Gammarus-Population fast kaputt gemacht. Zum Glück kamen die Fische nach ein paar Tagen wieder raus, noch bevor alle Bachflohkrebse gefressen waren. Die Population hat sich dann wieder aufgebaut. Nahrung für die Tiere im Aquarium sind übrigens Algen, die direkt dort wachsen, und Herbstlaub, welches ich selten zugebe. 

Noch eine generelle Anmerkung: Ich persönlich bin aus Erfahrung der Meinung, dass sich Bachflohkrebse schlecht als Bioindikatoren eignen, auch wenn gewisse Literatur darüber manchmal etwas anderes sagt. Bei uns kommen Bachflohkrebse auch in Flüssen vor, die weder eine gute Wasserqualität noch eine naturnahe Ökomorphologie aufweisen. Teilweise können dort sogar Massenauftreten beobachtet werden. Das selbe gilt für einen Industriekanal, der eigentlich für Fische und Bachflohkrebse gemäss fast allen Parametern ungeeignet sein müsste - dort kommen aber Massen von Gammarus vor, die schlicht unglaublich sind: Der Kanal wird jedes Jahr für eine Woche abgestellt, man geht dann im Gewässerbett direkt auf cm-dicken Schichten von Bachflohkrebsen. Ich hole dort dann jeweils Kübelweise Gammarus als Fischfutter. Dazu jedoch noch gleich zwei Anmerkungen, damit keine Missverständisse entstehen: erstens bin ich Angler und berechtigt im entsprechenden Gewässern zu nicht-kommerziellen Zwecken Fischnährtiere zu fangen, zweitens sind die Bachflohkrebse im trockenen Kanal nach spätestens zwei Tagen praktisch alle tot (auch in den letzten Pfützen -> Sauerstoffmangel), mit dem Fang schadet man der Population also nicht zusätzlich, sondern verwertet die Tiere nur sinnvoll, wo sie ohnehin sterben (was ich übrigens nicht gut finde, aber gegen die Stromindustrie kommt man nicht an). 

LG
David


----------



## buddler (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

[QUOTE=Nikolai;313964. Die Gesetzeslage mag ja so sein. Aber wer gibt den Leuten das Recht, die Natur für sich allein zu beanspruchen?

der jeweilige fischereiverein bezahlt schließlich die pacht für die gewässerabschnitte.
sorgt,hegt,kontrolliert und pflegt die gewässer und die darin enthaltenen geschöpfe der wildnis.
somit haben diese leute auch das recht,so wie du dich ausdrückst,auch für sich zu beanspruchen
da kommen jährlich je nach größe und anzahl der mitglieder schon einiges an euronen zusammen,die in solche gewässer investiert werden.
gruß jörg


----------



## Nikolai (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Ja Jörg, ich kann mich noch gut errinnern, da waren alle Vereinsgewässer und das waren fast alle Gewässer in der Umgebung, für viel Geld mit Stacheldraht abgesperrt. Viel Arbeit investieren sie auch für die Anlage von Aufschüttungen, damit man trockenen Fußes bis zum Wasser gelangt.
Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab.

Meine Erfahrungen sehe ich durch David´s und Wolfgang´s Ausführungen bestätigt. Der Bachflohkrebs ist ein sehr Anpassungsfähiges Tier, und ist überall dort anzutreffen wo genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist und es nur wenige Fressfeinde gibt.
Damit ist er ein idealer Besatz für Bachläufe, die als Filter betrieben werden.
In meinem Pflanzen- und Filterteich finde ich immer wieder vereinzelt Bachflohkrebse. Aber zu einer massenhaften Vermehrung kommt es nicht. Ich vermute, daß die __ Stichlinge den Nachwuchs fressen.
Meine Beobachtungen im Aquarium zeigten, daß der Bachflohkrebs ein recht guter Schwimmer ist, aber scheinbar nahezu blind ist. Bei Störung flüchtet er erst bei direkter Berührung und schwimmt scheinbar orientierungslos davon.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Nikolai, hallo alle zusammen,

vor genau einem Jahre hatte ich ein ähnliches Thema. 
"Wasserflöhe als Putzkolonne" oder so. 
Irgendjemand meinte, "wenn ich Probleme mit dem Teich habe kippe ich 20 Liter Flöhe rein und das Problem ist erledigt" (Algen).
Das fand ich Klasse und habe rumtelefoniert um irgendwo 1- 2 Eimer Flöhe herzubekommen, Fehlanzeige. Also habe ich das nicht testen können. 

Wo kann man den Bachflohkrebs herbeziehen? In unseren Bächen konnte ich noch keine größeren Vorkommen feststellen. 
Was gibt es für Zuchtempfehlungen für den Reinigungstrupp?

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Thomas,

die Vermehrung von Gammarus pulex findet wohl hauptsächlich in den Wintermonaten statt. Vom Spätherbst bis Frühling finde ich sie beim bacheln gehen meißt zu zweit beim krebseln. Im Sommer/Herbst haben sie scheinbar keinen Bock mehr auf ein Nümmerchen

MfG frank


----------



## Nikolai (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Thomas,

eine Massenvermehrung bekommst Du nur dann, wenn Du *alle* Fressfeinde fernhältst.
Im Gegensatz zu Wasserflöhen wächst nur eine Generation im Jahr heran. Wie Frank schon beschrieben hat, paaren sie sich im Januar. Dann trifft man sie oft paarweise schwimmend an. Das eine Tier, wahrscheinlich das Mänchen, sitzt in Löffelchenstellung oben auf. Selbst auf der Flucht lösen sie sich nicht voneinander. Das Weibchen betreibt Brutpflege und führt bis zu 20 kleine Krebse mit sich. So steht es im Lehrbuch.
Das Paarungsverhalten konnte ich schon oft beobachten. Die kleinsten Krebse, die ich bisher sichtete, sind aber schon mindesten 5 mm groß. Vielleicht liegt es daran, daß ich zur falschen Jahreszeit Proben genommen habe. Vielleicht können uns da die Makro-Spezialisten Bilder liefern.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Thomas,

abweichend zum Thema mal kurz etwas zu Wasserflöhen.

Wasserflöhe lassen sich leicht züchten, in dem Du einen Maurerkübel unauffällig an sonniger Stelle plazierst.
Befüllst Du diesen mit Teichschlamm und fauligem Laub bekommst Du zunächst eine stinkende Brühe. Schnell setzt sich der Schmodder ab. Zunächst wirst Du sehr viele Mückenlarven bekommen, aber bald setzt auch die Massenentwicklung von Wasserflöhen ein. Das Wasser wird absolut klar. Einen Zuchtansatz brauchst Du gewöhnlich nicht. Selbst in Regentonnen finden sie sich schnell ein, da die Eier im Trockenstadium über die Luft als Staub verbreitet werden.
Diesen Sommer hatte ich einen Versuch gestartet. Dabei habe ich einen Zulauf in eine Regentonne geschaffen, und über einen Filter das Wasser wieder in den Teich zurückgepumpt. Die Regentonne habe ich dann mit Wasserflöhen besetzt. Leider blieb eine Massenentwicklung aus. Der Grund dafür war sicher, daß sich da ein paar Jungfische eingeschlichen hatten. Wohlgenährt holte ich sie im Herbst heraus.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## canis (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Zum Thema Bachflohkrebse und Fressfeinde: ein Massenaufkommen ist definitiv auch mit dem Vorhandensein von Fressfeinden möglich. Ich kenne diverse Gewässer, die zeitweise ein Massenaufkommen haben und in all diesen leben diverse Fressfeinde (namentlich Bachforellen und andere Fische). Ob eine Massenvermehrung stattfinden kann, hängt meiner Meinung nach viel mehr davon ab, ob die Nahrungsgrundlage und die Lebensraumparameter stimmen. 

Generell haben die Fressfeinde in offenen Gewässern wohl wenig bis gar keinen Einfluss auf den Bachflohkrebsbestand. Im Aquarium schaffen es Fische aber wie gesagt schon, die Population zu zerstören. Im Teich dürfte dies wohl auch noch möglich sein. Jedoch bereits im grösseren naturnahen Weiher und im kleinen Bach halte ich dies für absolut unmöglich, in grossen Gewässern sowieso. 




Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Wo kann man den Bachflohkrebs herbeziehen? In unseren Bächen konnte ich noch keine größeren Vorkommen feststellen.



Ausser in den genannten Gewässertypen (mit den genannten rechtlichen Einschränkungen) wird es wohl nicht möglich sein, Bachflohkrebse zu beziehen. Zoohandlungen führen diese Tiere nicht. Oft sind Bachflohkrebse ganz oder verarbeitet in Fischfutter enthalten, diese stammen jedoch meistens aus Wildfängen (Zuchten sind mir keine bekannt). 

LG
David


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi David,

es gibt im Aquarienfachhandel (als Zuchtansatz für Lebendfutter) schon eine Flohkrebsart die erwerbar ist, sich wohl auch sehr leicht züchten läßt und äußerst anspruchslos ist. Allerdings stammt die aus Mexiko ist und nicht winterfest - also nichts für den Gartenteich

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*



Bachflohkrebse als Fischfutter ständig der Natur zu entnehmen ist sicher nicht der richtige Weg. Aber einen Zuchtansatz aus einem gut besiedelten Gewässer herauszuholen sollte keinem Schaden.
Da sich die Bachflohkrebse in meinem Teich offensichtlich halten, nur die Vermehrung zu wünschen übrig läßt, werde ich im kommenden Jahr eine Filtertonne damit besetzen. Bisher hatte ich immer das Problem, daß sich die Oberschicht im Filter mit Schwebepartikeln zusetzt. Eine regelmäßige Reinigung war dadurch unerlässlich, obwohl das darunterliegende Filtermaterial gerade mal eingefahren war. Bauartbedingt mußte ich bisher immer den kompletten Filter reinigen. 
Meine Überlegung geht nun dahin, einen Filter so anzulegen, daß seine Oberfläche, geschützt vor Fressfeinden, mit Bachflohkrebsen angesiedelt werden kann. Diese, so stelle ich mir das vor, würden ständig die Oberfläche abgrasen und für einen guten Durchfluß sorgen. Verhindert man, daß sie ausbüchsen können, sollte damit auch eine Zucht möglich sein.
Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gesammelt. Eine Wortmeldung dazu wäre sicher interressant.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo alle zusammen,

mit der Mückenlarvenzucht klappt immer gut..., die kann man aber gut verfüttern. (Hat dieses Jahr aber auch nix genützt...) 
Mit den Flöhen, wußte ich nicht, das die sich von allein ansiedeln und das man sie in eine "Mordertonne" halten kann. Der aktuelle Tip ging dahin, mit Hefe füttern.
Ich habe mal welche im ZOOfachhandel geholt. Keine Ahnung, wieviel lebende unter dem Lebendfutter waren, es waren wenige und eine Massenvermehrung gab es auch nicht...
Bei Züchtern in unsere Nähe konnte ich keine größeren Mengen beziehen, die füttern sicher alle "Kraftfutter". 

@ Nikolai, wie funktioniert den Dein Filter? Ich habe in meinem Filterbach einen kleinen Teich integriert. Der Teich dient zur Pflanzenanzucht. Dort könnte man Bachflökrebse ansiedeln. Aber wie will man verhindern, das alle übern Teichrand hopsen? Wenn ich ein Gitter anbringe, wird der Eintrag in den Teich den Abfluß verstopfen. Ich muß mal überlegen, der Teich wäre gut für solche Zuchten. 
Ersteinmal muß ich den Bachflohkrebs im Januar erwischen (die spinnen...) 

Als Futter und Putzkollone wären die Mexikanischen gezüchteten auch nicht verkehrt, nur bräucht man auch hier ab und an mal eine größere Menge. Gesehen habe ich die bisher nur trocken in kleinen Tüten.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Buffo Buffo (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo in die Runde!


> Deshalb dieser Thread, um *Erfahrungen* auszutauschen.


+


> Es gibt eine Gammarus-Art, die in Seen lebt:Gammarus lacustris


Lange bevor ich das Internet + das Forum hier als informationsquelle entdeckt habe, hatte ich aus einem nahen Baggersee kleine __ Flohkrebse gefangen und in meinem Teich eingesetzt.
Die habe ich nie wieder gesehen. Zu dieser Zeit hatte ich im Teich _Phoxinus phoxinus_ und _Lepomis gibbosus, _die könnten die kleinen Krebse wohl gefressen haben_.
_Bei meinem jetzigen Fischbesatz sind die Bitterlinge die "größten" Brocken im Teich_, _im kommenden Jahr könnte ich es noch einmal mit den "Baggerseekrebschen" versuchen. Als potenzielle Fressfreinde kämen jetzt nur noch Libellenlarven in Frage.





> *Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*


Wie geschrieben, Fohkrebse kann ich bei mir keine finden, aber Wasserasseln. Auch sie ernähren sich von den pflanzlichen Überrresten im Teich, gelten gemeinhin aber als Indikator für organisch belastetes Wasser . 


> sauberes Wasser heißt was anderes als reinlich in Sinne von Schlamm, Mulm Laub, ect (auch stark verschlammte Gewässer können die Gewässergüteklasse 1 haben)
> Damit sind eher "chemische" Belastungen gemeint wie Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphate, ect aus dem Abwasser


Stark verschlammt ist mein Teich nun nicht gerade, aber Mulm, Laub ect hat es genügend,  Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphat  habe ich dieses Jahr zum 1. Mal gemessen - nichts davon ist nachweisbar, der Sauerstoffgehalt sollte durch die reichliche submerse Bepflanzung passen - den Fischen ging es das ganze Jahr hindurch gut.

Also futtern die Assel-Saubermänner was sie so finden, und in der Sedimentschicht wachsen die Seerosen ganz prächtig.

Aber - egal ob die "Saubermänner" im begrenzten Lebensraum "Gartenteich" nun Flohkrebs, Wasserfloh oder Assel heisen, die Sedimentschicht nimmt zu.
Im reinen Pflanzenteich wird das lange keine Probleme machen, will man nun Fische halten, bedarf es mMn eines weiteren "Saubermannes": des Teichbesitzers! 
Die Überlegung, mit der Ansiedelung von "Saubermännern" ....


> Irgendjemand meinte, "wenn ich Probleme mit dem Teich habe kippe ich 20 Liter Flöhe rein und das Problem ist erledigt" (Algen).


Probleme im Teich zu beseitigen halte ich für trügerisch.
Die kleinen "Saubermänner" erfüllen wichtige biologische Funktionen, sei es als Futter für andere oder Detritusfresser - Problemlöser können sie nicht sein.
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Andrea,

ersteinmal wird es sicher nicht so sein, dass alle Probleme durch die kleinen Saubermänner gelöst werden. Aber:

Es ist doch eine sehr gute Variante Teichreinigungswichte zu verfüttern, anstatt Futter in den Teich zu werfen. 
Bis der Reinigungstrupp verputzt wurde, werden ordentlich Algen und so weiter verputzt. 
Wenn man gut züchten kann, hat man "Funktionsfutter". Was nützt es einem trockene Bachflohkrebse in den Teich zu kippen, die verrotten irgendwo, wenn sie nicht gefressen werden.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Nikolai (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Andrea,

Problemlöser sind sie keinesfalls. In einem funktionierenden Teich helfen sie aber aufkommende Probleme gar nicht erst entstehen zu lassen.

Durch meine Beobachtungen im Aquarium von Stichlingen und auch Bitterlingen, weiß ich, daß diese wohl in der Lage sind kleine Nachwuchs-Bachflohkrebse zu fressen. Will man Bachflohkrebse auf begrenzten Raum züchten, würde ich von jeglichem Fischbesatz absehen.
In dem von mir beschriebenen Waldbach gibt es auch eine starke Population von Stichlingen. 3-Stachlige und 9-Stachlige nebeneinander, was recht selten vorkommt. Das sind die größten __ Stichlinge, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Aber das Nahrungsangebot für Bachflohkrebse ist in diesem Bach auch nahezu unendlich.

@ Thomas
daß mit dem Ausbüchsen ist auch das eigentliche Problem. Nachts sind die Krebse sehr aktiv und folgen der Strömung. Den Überlauf würden sie sehr schnell überwinden.
Die Idee, die Sedimentschicht vom Vorfilter von Bachflohkrebsen abgrasen zu lassen, finde ich bestechend.
Hätte man auch früher darauf kommen können.
Das werde ich nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall antesten. Im Moment denke ich noch darüber nach, wie die Sedimente an den Filter gelangen, ohne daß die Bachflohkrebse auf dem selben Wege ausbüchsen. Ein Sieb würde sicher schnell verstopfen.

Bachflohkrebse wirst Du sicher in Deiner Umgebung finden. Ich bin schon gespannt, welche Erfahrungen Du machen wirst.

Meine Filtertechnik am Teich ist noch absolute Low-Butget-Ausführung. Dessen Beschreibung spare ich mir lieber, obwohl die Wirkung durchaus passabel war. Im Moment arbeite ich ja an meiner biologischen Variante, wie Du hier entnehmen kannst.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (30. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Nikolai,

Low Budget Technik ist doch fantastisch. Ich überlege auch immer, wie ich die Technik mit einfachen Mitteln verbessern kann. Deswegen komme ich auch auf so Spinnereien wie das Windrad.
Mein Filter besteht häuptsächlich aus unmengen Mörtelkisten, Kies und Pflanzen. Das Ganze habe ich in Form eines Bachs aufgebaut und fertig ist der Filter. Hauptantrieb des Filters ist der Regen. Wenn es richtig schüttet geht richtig die Post ab im Bach. Ansonsten wird der Bach nur beim sprengen angeworfen. So entstehen keinerlei Kosten für das Nachfüllen des Teiches. Lediglich die Pumpe, die das Ganze wieder hochschaffen muß arbeitet solange bis es keinen Wasserüberschuß mehr gibt. Mit anderen Worten, ich liebe Low Budget Technik.
Jetzt zu Deinem Fressvorvorfilter. Die Idee finde ich richtig gut. Mörtelkisten? 
2 Mörtelkisten ineinanderstappeln die Obere zerlöchern und mit Kies füllen (grob - fein). Dort können sich die Krebse tummeln und unten aus der 2. Mörtelkiste wird feinstes klares Wasser weitergeleitet. 
Evtl. müßte man ein feines Netz unter die obere Kiesschicht legen, damit der Schmodder nicht den ganzen Kies versetzt. Ich denke, dann würde nix weiter passieren, da die obere Schicht an ein Ende der Mörtelkiste gespüllt würde und dann fallen die Krebse drüber her. 

So ungefähr. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Casybay (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Guten Abend,
habe in meinem kleinen Teich des öfteren schon dieses 1,5 bis 2cm lange Tier gesehen.
Ist das ein Bachföhkrebs oder eine Assel?
War leider nicht besser zu fotografieren, bisherher ist sie mir immer ruckzuck in die Tiefe gekrappelt.


----------



## canis (4. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Das könnte durchaus ein Bachflohkrebs sein. Leider kann man das auf dem Bild nicht ganz genau erkennen. Am besten fängst du mal ein solches Tier ein und setzt es in ein Glas o.ä., dann dürfte es auch besser zu fotografieren sein. 

Übrigens gehören auch __ Asseln zu den Krebsen!


----------



## Casybay (5. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi David,
danke für Deine Antwort, fangen werd ich mal probieren, im Moment sind sie noch unter etwas Eis, hier nochmal ein anderes Foto, sind gleich mehrere.


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Carmen,

nach Deinen letzten Bildern tippe ich eher auf __ Asseln. Man kann die Bachflohkrebse auch gut an ihren Bewegungen erkennen. Sie sind recht flinke Schwimmer. Ihre Ruderfüße zeigen nach unten und nicht zur Seite und sie haben immer eine gekrümmte Körperform. Lebend sind sie fast schwarz. Tote Krebse sind hingegen orangerot.

   

Die Bilder sind leider auch nicht besonders gut. Ich werde demnächst mal welche unter meinem Mikroskop fotographieren.

Gruß Nikolai.


----------



## Casybay (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Nikolai,
gekrümmt sind meine Solo aber auch. Z.Zt. haben sie allerdings kleine Weibchen? untersich, die sie auch beim Fangen nicht loslassen. So sitzen etliche  am __ Hornkraut und paaren sich.


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Carmen,

wenn das so ist, würde ich tatsächlich auf Bachflohkrebse schließen. Paßt auch ganz gut, sie haben jetzt Paarungszeit. Vom Aussehen her unterscheiden sie sich doch sehr von denen, die in meinem Bereich beheimatet sind, soweit man das anhand der Bilder beurteilen kann. Aber gerade deshalb hatte ich ja auch diesen Thread eröffnet, um Verbreitung und Artenspektrum dieser possierlichen Tierchen zu erkunden. Deshalb vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Carmen,

deine Viecher sind zwar auch Krebse, aber keine Gammarus. Sind Wasserasseln (Asellus aquaticus) Ist aber egal, die fressen das gleiche wie Bachflohkrebse haben dazu noch den Vorteil das sie aber wesentlich unempfindlicher gegenüber warmen und sauerstoffärmeren Wasser sind als Bachflohkrebse)

@Nikolai Asellus aquaticus vermehren sich auch den Winter über, und auch da reiten die Kerle wochenlang auf den kleinen Mädels rum

MfG Frank


----------



## Casybay (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Frank,
hab die auch nur im neuen Teich, wohl mit der Pflanzenlieferung gekommen?!
Im alten Teich keine, komischer Weise auch keine Köcherfliegenlarven, die hab ich heuer auch nur im neuen Teich.
Sind __ Asseln auch Molchfutter? Sowas könnte ich brauchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Carmen,

die __ Asseln werden von vielen Teichbewohnern gefressen, sicherlich  auch von adulten Molchen wenn sie zum laichen im Wasser rumhängen

Frank


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Danke Frank,

das mit den Wasserasseln hatte ich noch nicht beobachtet, aber wenn das so ist, dann sind es doch wohl doch eher __ Asseln.

Aber wo Du dich gerade so gut auskennst. Vielleicht kannst Du mich aufklären. Leider habe ich keine Fotos dazu. Als ich meinen Betonteich wässerte fanden sich zunächst Wasserflöhe ein, kurz darauf waren die Außenwände dicht besiedelt mit Krebsartigen kleinen Monstern die meist regungslos da saßen. Die Wasserflöhe und Mückenlarven waren verschwunden. Diese Tierchen waren bis zu 15mm groß, waren aber insgesamt kompakter im Körperbau und Bachflohkrebsen als auch Asseln nicht ähnlich.
Ich hoffe Du kannst mit diesen dürftigen Angaben etwas anfangen. Wenn Du Bilder hast, erkenne ich sie vieleicht wieder.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Nikolai,

ohne Foto 

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Nikolai, waren es vielleicht irgendwelche Larven?


----------



## Nikolai (6. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Frank, hallo David,

tut mir leid, aber dieses Ereignis ist nun schon 2 Jahre her und ich hatte damals nicht daran gedacht Fotos zu machen. Ich kann diese Tiere nur noch aus der Erinnerung beschreiben. 
Der Teich hatte keinen Besatz. Diese Tiere sind wie aus dem Nichts entstanden. Demnach könnten es tatsächlich Larven von irgendwelchen Fluginsekten sein. Aber wie gesagt, mit einer kompakten Körperform, nicht länglich wie Libellenlarven. Es waren abertausende die in kürzester Zeit zu angegebener Größe herangewachsen waren. Ich habe diese Tiere seit dem nicht wieder gesehen, aber wenn, dann mach ich bestimmt Fotos. Ich konnte die Tiere auch nicht weiter beobachten, da ich das Wasser komplett erneuert habe.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Nikolai,

bischen spät,, aber mir ist noch was eingefallen. Könnten es eventuell Larven von Plattbauchlibellen gewesen sein. Die besiedeln sehr schnell neue Gewässer und sehen durch die kurzen breiten Larven recht krebsmäßig aus, wachsen auch recht schnell (mulmen sich auch gerne zu)

MfG Frank


----------



## Nikolai (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Frank,
ich danke Dir für diesen Hinweis. Meine Suche unter Wikipedia --> __ Plattbauchlibelle war glaube ich ein Volltreffer. Die Larven sahen, meine ich, genau so aus wie dort abgebildet.  Die Gewässerbeschreibung: klein, der Sonne ausgesetzt, unbepflanzt und wenig Schlammig entsprechen genau dem derzeitigen Zustand. 

ungefähr so:

  

Ein wenig irritierend ist die geringe Anzahl der Eier, da bei mir deutlich mehr Tiere vorzufinden waren, als hätte ein ganzer Schwarm abgelaicht.  Obwohl sich an meinem Teich viele verschiedenartige __ Libellen aufhalten, ist mir diese Art bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Da werde ich dieses Jahr einmal gezielt darauf achten.
Nun tut es mir leid, dass ich durch den Wasserwechsel möglicherweise diese Population zerstört habe.
Also besten Dank.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## hardyboy (15. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Gilt das auch für stehende Gewässer (Teich) oder brauch ich einen Bachlauf ?


----------



## Limnos (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hi Nikolai

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, hast Du auf dem ersten Bild eine Schildkröte der Gattung Graptemys abgebildet. Zwar hat das Tier ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit dem Hinterleib einer Larve der Gattung Libellula, ab wo sollen da Beine und Kopf zu sehen sein? Außerdem ist auf der linken Seite eine Eindellung (Nackenschild, Nucale) bei einer Libellenlarve müssten da zwei spitze Enden des Darmrohrs sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## canis (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Wolfgang, ich glaube, Nikolai wollte mit seinen beiden Bildern den Teich zeigen wie er ihn im Satz vorher beschrieben hat, und nicht seine Larven zeigen. Ich hoffe, er ist selbst imstande zu erkennen, dass es sich beim abgebildeten Tier um eine Schildkröte und nicht um eine Libellenlarve handelt


----------



## Nikolai (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo Wolfgang,
was Du nicht alles siehst.
Die Schildkröte gehört meinen Kindern und hat im Hochsommer einen abgesperrten Bereich in meinem Pflanzenteich. Hier war sie gerade ausgebüchst und fühlte sich im neuen Bassin sauwohl.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (21. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Die Saubermänner für den Teich: Bachflohkrebse*

Hallo David,
du hast natürlich recht. Aber ich glaube Wolfgang war das bewust und hat sich einen Spaß daraus gemacht. Ich kann damit umgehen und finde es sogar gut, wenn das Forum durch *freundliche* Neckerreien aufgelockert wird.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## KxK (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo! Ich sehr schon hier wurde schon länger nicht mehr geschrieben...aber ich Versuchs mal. 
Es ging ja um bachflohkrebse...ich habe in dem Teich meiner Eltern jedenfalls __ flohkrebse gefunden. Wohl keine 'bach'flohkrebse, da es ein Teich ist, aber nunja. Jedenfalls sind es wirklich sehr sehr viele. Ihr sagtet ja, sie seien sehr nützlich, da es aber ein so großes vorkommen ist mache ich mir doch etwas sorgen. Ich werde noch ein Bild hochladen, auf dem man hoffentlich das Ausmaß erkennt...

Danke, 
Kristin


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2015)

Hi Kirstin,

das sind keine __ Flohkrebse (Gammarus) sondern Wasserasseln (Asselus aquatica). Machen aber die gleiche Arbeit wie Flohkrebse. Hier im Lexikon ist dazu auch ein Beitrag zu finden (zu Bachflohkrebsen auch)

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2015)

In einem Teich mit Fischen wird ohne ausreichende Versteckplätze den Flohkrebsen kein langes Leben oder eine sich erneuernde Besiedlung beschieden sein. Es gibt zwar welche, die auch in stehenden Gewässern leben, aber die sind auch sauerstoffbedürftig und fühlen sich vor allem in dichten Unterwasserpflanzenbüscheln wohl. (__ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, Tannenwedel, __ Wasserfeder, __ Wasserstern, Fischkraut,) 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2015)

Ich bin froh das ich Wasserasseln im Teich habe. Die fressen jede Menge abgefaulte Pflanzen....selbst sind sie Nahrung für die Fische. Dadurch das ich einen Wasserlauf mit immer stehendem Wasser habe. Also der läuft nicht trocken, weil ich Mörtelwannen vergraben habe. Auch im Winter ist so überleben der __ Asseln in fischfreien Bereichen gegeben.


----------



## KxK (9. Juli 2015)

Hallo und danke für eure antworten.
Gut zu wissen, dass Wasserasseln ähnliche Aufgaben übernehmen. Danke! Ich nehme an wir haben so viele, da unser Teich von Bäumen umgeben ist und viel Falllaub hineinfällt.
Mich hat nur verunsichert, dass sie alle am rand und oft auch ganz am Rand sich sammelten. Ich hatte Sorge, dass vielleicht das Wasser nicht sauerstoffreich genug ist und es schwierig ist Pflanzen wieder anzusiedeln (der Teich ist sehr sehr schattig gelegen, da Bäume nunmal wachsen...die Pflanzen scheinen immer einzugehen). Ich möchte natürlich nicht, dass die Ärmsten leiden oder ist es ein normales Verhalten?

mit lieben Grüßen
Kristin


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Juli 2015)

Schnappen die Fische nach Luft ? Wenn nein dann würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen.


----------



## KxK (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
Wir haben keine Fische, also ist das schwer zu sagen...

liebe Grüße 
Kristin


----------



## f.dittrich57 (6. Aug. 2017)

Moin moin,
Ich habe anfang Juni meinen Teich angelegt und es haben sich schon einige Insekten hier angesiedelt und eine 120cm __ Ringelnatter hat den Teich auch schon inspiziert.Unter den Randsteinen sitzen diese Krebstierchen sind das Bachflohkrebse?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2017)

Hi f.dittrich57

das sind keine Gammarus sondern Insektenlarven. Sehen schwer nach Larven einer Waffenfliege aus.

MfG Frank


----------



## f.dittrich57 (6. Aug. 2017)

Habe mal Google bemüht und siehe da solche __ Fliegen giebt es hier,aber es giebt auch Larven unter den Steinen welche alle ca.1 cm in das Wasser überhängen von 2cm Länge,das werden dann warscheinlich Libellenlarven sein?
Uferfliegen giebt es auch massig und die Fische finden das auch super die schmatzen unter diesen Steinen geziehlt nach diesen Larven sonst hätte ich warscheinlich gar nicht nachgeschaut was da so interressant ist[emoji264] [emoji226]


----------

